# Tech Tip.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.....very short tip about the screen life of many of our monitors.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/news/technology/tech-tip-carefully-examine-screen-condition


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Aren't some screens now coming with a "Best if used by" date?

Ralph

Well, *I* thought it was funny.


----------

